# beating the blues on computor



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I dont know if anyone from England is interested, but if you are seeing someone from the mental health regarding depression or anxiety or both and are waiting for CBT, ask for a activation code to access a programme on the computor called Beating the Blues, it is CBT but on line, you get print offs, work sheets and forms to fill in and a weekly report, a report is sent regularly to your GP so they know how you are doing and someone from the mental health , beating the blues team rings you every week to see how you are doing and if you have any problems. Its worth doing if you are waiting on the long list for CBT, I find it very helpful.


----------

